# Stefanie Hertel



## superfan2000 (25 Jan. 2018)

Die Stefanie Hertel ist bildhübsch und ziemlich sexy.


----------



## Rammsteiner (25 Jan. 2018)

. . . . Stefanie wer ??? 

Spässsle gmaacht, sorry


----------



## couriousu (26 Jan. 2018)

jedoch kann ich mir ihre Musik nicht anhören


----------



## Punisher (26 Jan. 2018)

sie ist rattenscharf


----------



## mary jane (26 Jan. 2018)

Rammsteiner schrieb:


> . . . . Stefanie wer ???



und ich mein es erst


----------



## superfan2000 (29 Jan. 2018)

Punisher schrieb:


> sie ist rattenscharf



Die kleine Stefanie ist ein richtig geiles Luder.


----------



## taurus79 (6 Mai 2018)

Ein wahre Schönheit, aber Volksmusik ist Körperverletzung!


----------



## picard12 (11 Mai 2018)

Hallo superfan2000,

vielen herzlichen Dank für die Umfrage bzgl. unserer lieben Stefanie Hertel. Habe natürlich auch dafür gestimmt, dass sie bildhübsch und sexy ist. Sie hat auch eine bezaubernde Stimme.
Werde mir jetzt Fotos von der süßen Hertel-Maus, Nicki und unserer leider im letzten Jahr verstorbenen Andrea Jürgens anhören. Ein Genuss.
Würde mich auf eine Nachricht von Dir sehr freuen

Einen schönen Abend und
LG picard12


----------



## haller (11 Juli 2022)

ich mag Sie nicht.


----------



## SuperfanXXL (27 Dez. 2022)

Die vollbusige Stefanie Hertel ist eine atemberaubende Traumfrau mit sehr viel Sexappeal. ❤❤❤


----------

